# NFL Sunday Ticket Blackout Question



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

I remember reading somewhere several months ago that a DirecTV executive was quoted as saying there would be no NFL blackouts on ST this year based on the fact that the local network affiliate was carrying the game.

Does anyone know if this will indeed be the case?


----------



## Z-Todd from AZ (Apr 12, 2006)

That's what they say, but I will believe it when I see it or hear about it.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

If it's true, that would be nice. I could watch the CBS games on the DirecTV channels instead of the Atlanta local, which always has a fuzzy picture. I noticed last season that in many cases the games are not blacked out on the DirecTV channels unless the game involves the local team.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

clueless said:


> I remember reading somewhere several months ago that a DirecTV executive was quoted as saying there would be no NFL blackouts on ST this year based on the fact that the local network affiliate was carrying the game.
> 
> Does anyone know if this will indeed be the case?


I know exactly what you are talking about! But I notice on the bottom of the little pamphlet that came with my bill this month they say this "games shown locally are not available"...


----------



## bataza (Aug 11, 2006)

Well... I really hope this is true. Seems D* mistakenly believes we get a OTA channel here in Bryan, Tx that is from about 150 mi. north just because were lumped in with a Killeen market. There were several games blacked out last year that were supposedly shown on the "local channel" we didn't get, yet the games shown on the local affiliate were not blacked out.  :hair: 

I guess it'll be a few more weeks then we can hope for the best...


----------

